# CBT and IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"By Charles K. Burnett, Ph.D., Dr.P.H.Associate Clinical ProfessorUNC School of MedicineAlthough it is quite a bit morecomplicated than this, CognitiveBehavioral Therapy (CBT) is just asit sounds: psychological therapy thatfocuses on cognitions (thoughts) andbehaviors. The basic principle of CBTis that what a person believes affectshis or her emotions and behavior. CBT focuseson the inter-relationships between cognitions,actions (behaviors), and feelings (affect) andthe role they play in a personï¿½s symptoms,functioning and quality of life. By focusing onthese three components, changes can be madein how a person thinks, acts and feels about hisor her difficulties.Research studies have shown that CBT isan effective treatment for a wide rangeof psychological illnesses and symptomsincluding panic disorder, depression,generalized anxiety disorder, simple phobias,obsessive-compulsive disorder, social phobia,posttraumatic stress disorder, and agoraphobia.Cognitive behavioral therapy is helpful inhelping couples with relationship problemsincluding some types of sexual dysfunction." http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c&f=10&t=001082


----------

